# Multithreading Server-Client Anwendung



## Unregistriert (4. Nov 2009)

Hi,

ich möchte mit Java eine Client-Server Anwendung schreiben, dabei soll das Protokoll TCP und ein fest vorgegebner Port verwendet werden, dazu habe ich auch die notwendigen Befehle und Grundlagen über Sockets habe ich auch.
Es soll aber ein Multithreading Server sein, damit mehrere Clients kommunizieren können, diese sollen aus einem Pool ausgewählt werden. Desweiteren sollen Objekte übertragen werden.


----------



## faetzminator (4. Nov 2009)

Und die Frage...?


----------



## Noctarius (4. Nov 2009)

Bevor du mit den alten ServerSockets anfängst herum zu hantieren und unnötig Systemresourcen verschwendest nimm lieber gleich Java Nio oder ein darauf aufbauendes Framework wie Apache MINA.

Was auch immer die Frage war...


----------

